# Marantz - Source Direct Option



## vocalmind (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, is the source direct mode on marantz receiver are excellent in HT setup? Any advantage?

I'm noob, pardon me if I posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack vocal mind,

Direct mode will bypass all non used sections of the receiver and play directly to the speakers, this gives you the best two channel sound for music with no on board processing. Helpful if you listen to allot of music on your same system and do not want any color added to it.


----------



## vocalmind (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you Tony,

Would this be good as well if use on movies? Kind of all the processing is done in the dvd player and the receiver acts only as an amplifier.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Depending on your DVD player, the processing will likely be better in the Marantz. It will certainly be easer to setup, and allow you to better adjust options like crossover and delay.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Marshall is right, letting the receiver do the processing will still give you the best results with DVDs.


----------



## vocalmind (Jun 12, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Marshall is right, letting the receiver do the processing will still give you the best results with DVDs.


Thanks Tony and Marshall, I guess I'll have to hear and feel the difference. Definitely it will have an advantage if the marantz will do the processing.

What you mean best results with DVD? How about blue-ray?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Same story, unless the model of your Blu-ray player and receiver dictates that the Bluray player MUST decode the sound.


----------

